# washed with brilo continued



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

ok this wasnt gonna be a right up and tbh i only took a small amount of pics 
the car came to me from a mate who utterd those horrible word " i bought a lovely little car on e-bay can you give it a going over for me ?" 
and when he picked it up some ar5e had washed with a brilo pad :wall::wall::wall:

as said only a couple of pics sorry


























i first snowfoamed the car and the usual washing process but didnt need claying as the car was smooth :lol::lol::lol: 
so i used a AG medium pad with two dots of G3 paste and four dots of AG 02b fine reovator 
then i used the 3M finishing polish


















the only pics i have are before and afters on certain panels to be honest i was on this for so long taking pics was just adding loads of time on the job and ended up doing it over a whole sunday and another two nights after work so her goes 
bonnet


















































passenger wing


















n/s/f door


















n/s/r door


















n/s/r wing


















o/s/f wing


















o/s/f door


















o/s/r door


















i am sorry but that is all the pics that i took as i forgot to take it with me on the last night for the after  
school boy error i know

hope you like what is there anyway :wave:
cheers ian


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

GREAT work there mate! that paint was bad...... lol


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Well done mate that looked shocking


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb turnaround, can tell what colour it actually is now too


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

certainly and extreme improvement, nice work


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Dont know why but i laughed at how bad it was. what makes peolpe do stuff like this. Great job. Id have cryed.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning turnround matey


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cracking job there - that looked bad :thumb:


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

really good job mate, that is possibly some of the worse paint ive seen 
great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

couldnt believe what i was seeing, great turnaround, bet your mate was pleased, in fact, i bet he sells it on for a nice profit now, lol


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Thats amazing, want to come and sort mine!! (its not that bad!)


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow - amazing transformation. I hope you charged your mate for the work.

There's clearly still some damage there, and I assume you've already removed most of the clearcoat. Any thoughts on fixing the rest? Are you going to get a bodyshop to put some new clearcoat on it?

I can't believe someone would do the whole car with a brillopad. I can understand thinking it might be a good idea - not realizing how soft car paint is - but after the first couple of passes it should have been clear that continuing would be idiocy?


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Superb job mate...:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that was shocking to say the least!!

Looks much better now!! :thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

the things we do for mates! good work though... i did a similar job on a cayenne turbo, the owner said "I thought a brilo would be the best way of removing bird poo!"


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

what makes people do that to a car.
Stunning turn around dude.


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

you deserve a medal fella great work


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

Troon said:


> Wow - amazing transformation. I hope you charged your mate for the work.
> 
> There's clearly still some damage there, and I assume you've already removed most of the clearcoat. Any thoughts on fixing the rest? Are you going to get a bodyshop to put some new clearcoat on it?
> 
> I can't believe someone would do the whole car with a brillopad. I can understand thinking it might be a good idea - not realizing how soft car paint is - but after the first couple of passes it should have been clear that continuing would be idiocy?


tbh matey i dont thinnk the car is worth putting anymore work into it think he is gonna seel it as it is :lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

Ian 20VT said:


> Thats amazing, want to come and sort mine!! (its not that bad!)


:lol::lol: chester is a bit far matey :lol::lol:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Impressive work buddy:thumb: looked shocking before:doublesho paintwork looks loads better


----------



## seejayats (Sep 11, 2008)

seen it in the flesh was an awesome job fella!


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

God almighty if that isn't a turnaround i don't know what is :doublesho

Great work :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That is plain mad, how anyone can make such a mess of the paint is beyond me, unless it actually WAS with a Brillo pad???

Looks alot better now though mate, well done


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet mother of god... my wash technique wasn't great before this foum but never and I mean NEVER would I have used a brilo pad!!! Fantastic turnaround and I bet the new owner was delighted with what I hope was a cheap purchase (due to paintwork)...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Eerr - wow...! That is some turn around. The initial condition of the paint was astonishingly bad. Cracking work. :thumb:


----------



## Jay 1983 (Jan 26, 2009)

That had to be the worst paintwork i had ever seen, you did a fantastic job turning it around that well, far beyond my abilities!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's an unbelievable turnaround, I don't think I've ever seen a car in such a state.

Excellent work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

F**k me some people don't deserve cars :devil:

Great job and turnaround Ian :thumb:

Mario


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent turnaround :thumb:


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Wow!*

Unbelievable, wouldn't have thought that you could have turned that round...well done fella


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW !! Amazing correction job mate :thumb:


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Wow, that was unbelievable. Congrats on the outcome, that's superb!


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing, well done....

Bet the owner was chuffed as bits...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweeeeet jeeebus! That looked as bad as one I had before! What were the clearcoat readings after??


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

thank you fellas for your compliments  i was realy pleased with the result as was the owner 

as for the paint reading matey i dont know sorry :thumb:


----------



## IVSPAUL (Dec 15, 2007)

Troon said:


> Wow - amazing transformation. I hope you charged your mate for the work.
> 
> There's clearly still some damage there, and I assume you've already removed most of the clearcoat. Any thoughts on fixing the rest? Are you going to get a bodyshop to put some new clearcoat on it?
> 
> I can't believe someone would do the whole car with a brillopad. I can understand thinking it might be a good idea - not realizing how soft car paint is - but after the first couple of passes it should have been clear that continuing would be idiocy?


they usually only realise what they have done when the car drys off ive had a couple like this, some people havent got any common sense,


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Shocking! 

Bet that was satisfying to polish out though. Looks great after.


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

What a turnaround, well done!


----------



## Craigus (Jan 22, 2009)

That is awfull paint,

Well done for correcting that! :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

what did your m8 say after you had "done the biz" on that dreadful paintwork?? was it repeatable on here??


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Five Stars Sir.

I just love seeing cars brought to life again and that car was in one hell of a mess. What a difference you've made.

Great job.


----------

